# mustard on ribs



## adb551 (Aug 31, 2007)

Well, I bought a slab and will try rubbing them with mustard before I put the rub on.

Heard about it here, so I thought I would keep you folks informed of my progress. 

Not doing it tonight, but tomorrow I will let you all know what happens.

Happy smoking to you all!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 31, 2007)

You won't be disappointed.  The mustard cooks clean away and leaves a nice sticky for the rub to cling to.  Post pics!


----------



## kenthanson (Aug 31, 2007)

For as much experience as I have putting mustard on I have found that it makes the ribs just that much greater.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 31, 2007)

i did  it once & even though the mustard leaves no taste on the meat ( i used 1905 brand brown/german) it gave the pit a pleasant smell. almost too bad it cooks off- and i did it w/ the rub covered  & fridged for 48 hrs.


----------



## starsfaninco (Aug 31, 2007)

I use mustard on all my pork stuff.  Don't do it on beef for some reason.  Maybe I should try it :)


----------



## brennan (Aug 31, 2007)

If you try it on beef, try a dijon and crushed peppercorn crusted ribeye.

just take the ribeye and cover in mustard and coat the mustard in the peppercorns.  then it goes straight onto a rocket hot grill for a few minutes.  My wife says its HEAVEN and she hates Dijon.


----------



## starsfaninco (Aug 31, 2007)

THAT sounds awesome Brennan.  Might just have to do that on Sunday.


----------



## brennan (Aug 31, 2007)

I highly reccomend it.  Get some baked taters in there and you should have happy bellys all around.


----------



## msmith (Aug 31, 2007)

I soak my ribs in apple juice first then rub on some mustard and rib rub. Have always turned out great.


----------



## squeezy (Aug 31, 2007)

Interesting! ... How long do you usually soak them?


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes, I'll second that... how long do you soak them? I've never done that before... hmmmm...


----------



## msmith (Aug 31, 2007)

I usually soak them 3 hrs you can go longer than that if you want to. Any time I do pork I always soak in apple juice first and I spray with aj while there cooking.


----------



## starsfaninco (Aug 31, 2007)

Interesting.. I now have two things to try just from one thread :)  I love this bar!!!


----------



## crownovercoke (Aug 31, 2007)

Never soak in aj but I do hose 'em down while smokin












:@)


----------



## gt2003 (Sep 1, 2007)

StarsFaninCo, I agree.  I've been pretty content with the items that I've smoked in the past.  But, I have seen a lot of things here that I'm really wanting to try.  Pork butt is my "kick" right now.  Once i get confidence in it then I'll move on to something else.  Most likely ribs using the 3-2-1 method.  Currently I just smoke them for about 5-6 hours and go with it.  But, I'll try something new, maybe I'll like it.  thanks, Greg


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 1, 2007)

I like to add a bit of orange zest to my rub and spray with apple


----------



## ajthepoolman (Sep 1, 2007)

And may I just say that it hurts like hell when you do that to me!


----------



## starsfaninco (Sep 1, 2007)

Growing up in West Texas, I've done briskets (smoked) and steaks (grilling) pretty much all my life.  Pork was never very high on the list and then mostly just grilled pork chops.  When I found this site, I think I had already bought the GOSM, and I know I already had my grill.  I did a brisket or two and found how she cooked, then found a rub that really intrigued me, so I did some pork butts.  Now, I guess about the only thing I haven't done in the GOSM is a turkey.  I've gotten the hang of how to feed it over how I used to feed my stick burner.  The stick burner used wood for heat and smoke vs just smoke with the GOSM.  I've played around with injections where I'd never done it before.  I learned there is other wood than mesquite!.  All in all, this site has really brought my skills up in a lot of respects.  I still miss my wood burner, but since there really isn't a lot of good wood here in Denver to cook with, I can make do.  

Cheers,
KE


----------



## adb551 (Sep 2, 2007)

I am back, and the mustard rub worked very well. Sorry no pics, but once again my teen-aged son seems to have a life of his own and can't seem to find the time to show me how to load pics form the digital camera.

Some of my new friends here may remember that not too long ago I asked their opinion about mixing my dry rub with apple sauce. I did that and it turned out well, also.

I contend that too much of a good thing is never too much!! Next I will rub the ribs with mustard, and then with the apple sauce/dry rub concoction. I have even toyed with the idea of a honey glaze in the last hour or so.

Andy input on this will be, as usual, greatly appreciated.


----------



## lisacsco (Sep 2, 2007)

you got that right!!  If we could smoke with Aspen, we'd be doing OK.


I got ribs right now in the fridge, with mustard on them and a rub.  First time trying this.  Going to smoke them tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## lisacsco (Sep 2, 2007)

who is Andy???  I am glad you appreciate him!!


----------



## adb551 (Sep 2, 2007)

WOW! crazy typo! My name really is Andy....but meant ANY...lol


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 2, 2007)

having 5 kids i bet yer "teenaged son" can upload all kinds of pics- you mayor may not like them & he'll get grounded for months...but i (as a dad) digress.....as far as the Que goes- do what works foryou & improve from there & take notes. if it's pork maybe soak that apple sauce in capt. morgan's,southern comfort or dark beer for a couple days before rubbing the meat. just watch the temps so it doesn't scorch.
sometimes on a pork cook i do pear slices & juice w/ dark beer, rum, & or brown sugar & add the last few hours-rum soaked pear w/ pork juice... aww man it's good.


----------

